# Bundling



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 14, 2008)

Here is an interesting article on the old tradition of "bundling":

"The original bundlers: Boaz and Ruth, and seventeenth-century English courtship practices - Critical Essay," _Journal of Social History_, Spring, 2002 by Yochi Fischer-Yinon

The original bundlers: Boaz and Ruth, and seventeenth-century English courtship practices - Critical Essay | Journal of Social History | Find Articles at BNET


----------

